# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Л-39

## Gnom

Отобрал на мой взгляд самые красивые.

----------


## Gnom

Пилотажники "Руссь"

----------


## Gnom

Пилотажники

----------


## Vovacii

вот еще немного

----------


## Gnom

Млин гонят с нета. Продолжу завтра!

----------


## Vovacii

и еще немного

----------


## Vovacii

это прошлой зимой, качество не очень т.к. фоткать неудобно было.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за фотографии!
а в каком состоянии Вязьма на сегодняшний день?

----------


## Vovacii

> Спасибо за фотографии!
> а в каком состоянии Вязьма на сегодняшний день?


в плачевном, летают мало, после Нового Года вообще непонятно как и чего будет...(((

----------


## Mad_cat

Спасибо за фоторепортаж!

----------


## Gnom

> Спасибо за фоторепортаж!


Всегда рад поделиться! :Smile:

----------


## AC

Спасибо! А на какой аэпродром сейчас базируются казахские L-39C?

----------


## Gnom

> Спасибо! А на какой аэпродром сейчас базируются казахские L-39C?


Базируются в Балхаше

----------


## Serjio

Анонс. Через 2-3 дня ждите фоток из двух УАП Краснодарского училища (Тихорецк, Майкоп)

----------


## Gnom

> Анонс. Через 2-3 дня ждите фоток из двух УАП Краснодарского училища (Тихорецк, Майкоп)


Ждёмс! :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Мои 5 копеек из Мичуринска.  :Smile: 

http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_001/

----------


## AC

> Базируются в Балхаше


Ага, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## Gnom

> Ага, спасибо...


 :Biggrin:  Всегда пожалуйста..!

----------


## Serjio

Ребят, тысяча извинений, но не могу выложить обещанное по техническим причинам...  :Confused:  Кто-нибудь разбирается в CANON? Не могу ничего скинуть... (((

----------


## An-Z

:) Вас структура фирмы CANON интересует? Размещение фотографий на форуме ни как не связано с производителем фототехники. Напишите в личку, либо в "курилке" свои проблему, постараюсь помочь.
А пока немножко "элок"...

----------


## An-Z

и ещё трошечки..

----------


## Monox

1994 - 2009 в Венгрии также летели L-39 модель

----------


## Serjio

Ханская (правда с мобильника)

----------


## AC

> Ханская (правда с мобильника)


Неплохо для мобильника...  :Smile:  А когда снимали-то???  :Confused:

----------


## Serjio

Да буквально недавно. С недельку назад.

----------


## Антон

Товарищи интересует такой вопрос: а состоящие на вооружение ВВС России Л39,способны применять Р-60?

----------


## Gnom

> Товарищи интересует такой вопрос: а состоящие на вооружение ВВС России Л39,способны применять Р-60?


А смысл? Да и куда теплопеленгатор установить? Вряд ли.

----------


## muk33

Теоретически да, теплопеленгатор необязателен. Ракеты можно пускать визуально, по оптике. Ей целеуказание необязательно, да и реализовано оно только на Р-60М.

----------


## Антон

> А смысл? Да и куда теплопеленгатор установить? Вряд ли.


А зачем теплопеленгатор? Ведь её можно и так пускать (как в режиме Фи0)Абхазы же на свои Л-ки вешали Р60.



> Теоретически да, теплопеленгатор необязателен. Ракеты можно пускать визуально, по оптике. Ей целеуказание необязательно, да и реализовано оно только на Р-60М.


Что-то не понял, что реализовано только в Р60?

----------


## muk33

На Р-60 нет внешнего ЦУ от ОПТИКИ, а на Р-60М есть.

----------


## Антон

> На Р-60 нет внешнего ЦУ от ОПТИКИ, а на Р-60М есть.


Понятно.Спасибо за помощь Российскому авиасимуляторостроению :Smile:

----------


## AC

> На Р-60 нет внешнего ЦУ от ОПТИКИ, а на Р-60М есть.


Но Р-60 можно пускать и без "ОПТИКИ" ведь... Нет?  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

Экслюзифф, пока только на АФ )))

----------


## muk33

> Но Р-60 можно пускать и без "ОПТИКИ" ведь... Нет?


Можно. В данном случае я отвечал на вопрос "Да и куда теплопеленгатор установить?" Вот мой ответ: "Ей целеуказание необязательно". (от любого источника). То что дальше - для справки  :Wink:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Экслюзифф, пока только на АФ )))


эксклюзивщик ты наш ))

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  Саня, а представляешь каково было мне сдержаться и никак не прокомментировать это нескромное утверждение? Опять всё списываю на весну и приблизившуюся Луну!
Эксклюзив в моём понимании это нечто такое...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Эксклюзив в моём понимании это нечто такое...


А это где было интересно?

----------


## An-Z

Сальск, курсанты А.Красоткин и А.Мишин после полёта.. фамилия колоритного техника к сожалению неизвестна

----------


## BSA

> эксклюзивщик ты наш ))


с Мачулов таких кадров как у тебя, у 5-6 человек и это из тех кого я знаю  :Biggrin:  Но, однако веточка ожила, мэтры загашники поворошили

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Мичуринские закаты, проездом мимо:

----------


## BSA

> Мичуринские закаты, проездом мимо:


а что с качеством?  :Eek: мобилка?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Экслюзифф, пока только на АФ )))


И не лень же было так раскрашивать... Уж очень пестро, на мой взгляд.

----------


## BSA

> И не лень же было так раскрашивать... Уж очень пестро, на мой взгляд.


Национальный колорит, покрашенно кста на совесть. У батьки не забалуешь+элки эти летают на боевое применение

----------


## FLOGGER

Про колорит понятно, в том что "на совесть"-не сомневаюсь. Высказался именно насчет *варианта* окраски.

----------


## An-Z

Ну так первоначально затевалась пилотажная группа на этих "элках", поэтому такая яркая раскраска..

----------


## BSA

> Ну так первоначально затевалась пилотажная группа на этих "элках", поэтому такая яркая раскраска..



Сейчас увы, дажЬ парой взлететь не могут, максимум что видел это проход пары над точкой, а вот блоки НАР цепляют регулярно

----------


## Gnom

> Сейчас увы, дажЬ парой взлететь не могут, максимум что видел это проход пары над точкой, а вот блоки НАР цепляют регулярно


Вот несколько пар :Wink: , с блоками, и как подарок с ма-а-а-аленькой бомбачкой! :Biggrin:

----------


## BSA

> Вот несколько пар, с блоками, и как подарок с ма-а-а-аленькой бомбачкой!


У меня эти карточки тожЬ есть :Wink:  я выше сказал что на боевое применение летают, а вот показать хоть, что то близкое к Вяземским- однотипным, это вопрос из вопросов. Впрочем это другая история.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> дажЬ парой взлететь не могут


Узнавал или просто не видел? Ведь могли и по состоянию полосы не взлетать, мало ли, весна, края не позволяют скажем...

----------


## BSA

> Узнавал или просто не видел? Ведь могли и по состоянию полосы не взлетать, мало ли, весна, края не позволяют скажем...


Грачам позволяет ,а  элкам нет?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Здесь грачей не видно, поэтому и спрашиваю

----------


## BSA

> Здесь грачей не видно, поэтому и спрашиваю


Следим за Анетом : )

*Gnom*

Летают...парой над точкой и все....т.е. реально все. И высота метров 600. Кроме того стоит откатить назад... именно из-за элок  9 мая Минск был на волосок от трагедии...при которой Скнилов показался бы мелким ДТП...Бомберы то шли заправленные под завязку с учетом возврата на Рось.

----------


## BSA

*На л-39 в основном летают курсанты ВАРБ.*  летают строевые летчики, у командира кста уазик отличительного  голубого цвета :Wink: 

а топлива да, теперь "залится" стало

----------


## BSA

Элочка Руси с готовыми к подвесу блоками

----------


## muk33

Л-39 Школы летчиков-испытателей ВВС США. Интересно что РИО-3 снят.  :Confused:  Видимо в пустыне Мохаве не бывает обледенения...

----------


## FLOGGER

А у нас в ШЛИ не летают на Т-33, к примеру? :Smile:  Мы могли бы и СО-121 поставить.

----------


## muk33

У нас в "ШЛИ" в 2005-м Су-17ум3 с большим остатком ресурса и практически новым двигателем списали, потому что эти самолеты, видите-ли, сняты со снабжения ВВС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, что тут скажешь? Сказать "очень жаль", наверное, мало. А по-другому - модераторы не пропустят.

----------


## командир

Нашел фотку у себя. Ханская 2008г.

----------


## AC

> Нашел фотку у себя. Ханская 2008г.


Спасибо! А где у нас сейчас им ремонт делают?

----------


## командир

> Спасибо! А где у нас сейчас им ремонт делают?


В Краснодаре их латают. 275 кажется АРЗ.

----------


## AC

> В Краснодаре их латают. 275 кажется АРЗ.


Понял Вас. Спасибо.

----------


## airwolf

в Мичуринске глаз нарисовали на одном из бортов.
Ещё из Борисогебска отдали 6 или 7 самолётов.
http://photo.strizhi.info/d/222182-4/___38.jpg

----------


## kuslin2

> В Краснодаре их латают. 275 кажется АРЗ.


Краснодар.

----------


## Vovacii

Какой Краснодар, это Вязьма, территория ТЭЧ, если Вы конечно хотели показать местоположение самолета...

----------


## AndyK

> Какой Краснодар, это Вязьма, территория ТЭЧ.


С-т отремонтирован и покрашен в Краснодаре. Крайний снимок сделан в "малярке" завода.

----------


## командир

Жутово 90-е

----------


## Vsev

> Сальск, курсанты А.Красоткин и А.Мишин после полёта.. фамилия колоритного техника к сожалению неизвестна


Да, это действительно данные курсанты Армавирского ВВАКУЛ (в прошлом). Но это фото было сделано в Холодногорске (Ставропольский край). В Сальске полеты выполнялись на МиГ-23УБ и П. Техники носили синию форму.
 Но всё же большое спасибо за фото моих однокашников! Добавлю в свой альбом!

----------


## Kochegar

> С-т отремонтирован и покрашен в Краснодаре. Крайний снимок сделан в "малярке" завода.


Может он и отремонтирован в Краснодаре , но вот только снимки на Краснодарские . Пейзаж средней полосы !.

----------


## Kochegar

Вот тоже Вязьма.

----------


## Vovacii

> Вот тоже Вязьма.


Этот борт уже давно не в Вязьме, он живет в Липецкой области, летает на аэродроме Усмань.

----------


## Kochegar

Возможно ! Этим фотам уже много лет. На тот момент - Вязьма.

----------


## Евгений

МАКС-2013

----------


## ккарай

17 желтый или каричнивый дымка краснодар на 2ом кадре прям супер сейбер или скайхок.подскажите что за поласы в носовой части под фонорями,со стремянками связаны?

----------


## Monox

The Bulgarian Air Force. Nice part :)

----------


## ккарай

> The Bulgarian Air Force. Nice part :)


дерект шалбен трибен(не все понятно)

----------


## Vovacii

Полетали с Л-39

----------


## ПСП

Л-39. "Выкатился"

----------


## RA3DCS

> Л-39. "Выкатился"


Это где случилось??

----------


## sparrow

ВВС Украины.

----------


## GThomson

> ...подскажите что за полосы в носовой части под фонорями,со стремянками связаны?


с ногами связано, чтоб попасть во встроенные подножки при выходе из кабины.

----------


## ПСП

" В/ч 99707, лагерный аэродром Новоминская, учебный полк. Вынужденная посадка из-за отказа двигателя, срез шестерни привода агрегатов. 
1986 год, Л-39. Сейчас "на ноги" ставить будем. Восстановили очень быстро. Повреждения были : пилон на правом крыле, датчик РИО-3 так и не нашли,
 а если лётчик убрал ещё и аварийную турбину, - то, вообще, работ бы и не было. Турбину сорвало и повредило обшивку справа внизу фюзеляжа. 
Поднимали при помощи крана. Движок заменили, летал, конечно. Потом при разгоне КВОЛТУ в 1993 году был передан в Камень-на-Оби. "

----------


## Ненчо Еремиев

Самолет Л–39 от ВВС на Република България.

----------


## OKA

Много фото :

Альбатросы на Балхаше

----------


## OKA

"Подготовка летчиков Южного Судана в Эфиопии на L-39 "

 

Подготовка летчиков Южного Судана в Эфиопии на L-39: diana_mihailova

----------


## L39aero

Ханская,лет 10 назад,емнип

----------


## OKA

> Ханская,лет 10 назад,емнип


Странно, написано "в Эфиопии"... Про Ханскую и др. с фото Л-39 :

Alexandr Kharlanov

----------


## L39aero

Спасибо,но я просто ответом под фото писал)

----------


## OKA

"Прекрасные фотографии от военного фотокора Алексея Китаева. По ссылке очень много отличных фото. Подписи под снимками автора.


Учебно-боевой самолет ВВС Таджикистана L-39 Альбатрос. Аэродром Айни. Республика Таджикистан."

https://vk.com/id16899102

Военный фотокорреспондент Алексей Китаев: dambiev

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

   

https://vk.com/wall-5111774_406036

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщило 14 апреля 2018 года министерство обороны Казахстана, самостоятельный полет совершила первая женщина-летчик вооруженных сил Республики Казахстан. На базе войсковой части 53898 [Балхашский учебный авиационный центр] Военно-воздушных сил Сил воздушной обороны вооруженных сил Республики Казахстан старший летчик инструктор лейтенант Ардана Ботай совершила свой первый самостоятельный вылет на учебно-боевом самолете Л-39.

 
Cтарший летчик инструктор лейтенант Ардана Ботай Военно-воздушных сил Сил воздушной обороны вооруженных сил Казахстана (с) министерство обороны Казахстана

«Первое, что мы стремимся привить молодому летному составу - это ответственность, терпение и способность самостоятельно принимать верные решения. Лётчик должен быть уверен*ным в своих силах и сегодня лейтенант Ботай с этой задачей справилась», - отметил командир эскадрильи майор Самат Мукаев, готовивший Ардану к самостоятельному вылету. Необходимо отметить, что самостоятельный полет - один из важных этапов в карьере каждого лётчика." .

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3163500.html

----------


## AndyK

Cтарший летчик инструктор...свой первый самостоятельный вылет... однако  :Confused:

----------


## PECHKIN

> ... однако


Отож... Зато снимки чёткие, не то, что мы в 1982 (аэродром Близнецы)...

----------


## Serega

> Отож... Зато снимки чёткие, не то, что мы в 1982 (аэродром Близнецы)...


 - зато вы служили еще в авиации, а не в малопонятном цирке.

----------


## OKA

PressTV-Syrian warplanes hit militant positions near Damascus

----------


## ПСП

Аварийная посадка Л-39 №06 RF-93310  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QThsiF_dHpo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kutanocwyQ

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...30691424206853

----------


## OKA

" Предсерийная версия нового чешского учебного самолета L-39NG 22 декабря 2018 года выполнила первый полет. Согласно сообщению чешской компании Aero Vodochody, самолет, взлетевший с частного аэродрома в городе Водоходи, во время первого полета поднялся на высоту 1,5 тысячи метров и провел в воздухе 26 минут. Испытания самолета признаны полностью успешными.

L-39NG представляет глубоко модернизированную версию одного из самых распространенных в мире учебных самолетов L-39 Albatros, выпускавшихся чешской компанией с 1971-го по 1996 год. Модернизированный самолет получил композитное крыло и лишился дополнительных топливных баков, которые у базового Albatros располагались на законцовках крыла.

Кроме того, вместо советского реактивного двигателя АИ-25ТЛ на L-39NG поставили модернизированный американский FJ44-4M. Кроме того, на L-39NG установлено новое бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование компании Genesys Aerosystems и индикатор на лобовом стекле Speel Praha. В общей сложности L-39NG получил более 800 новых узлов, агрегатов и систем.

Официально первый полет L-39NG состоялся в сентябре 2015 года. Тогда испытания проходил модернизированный самолет, собранный на базе одного из старых L-39 компании Aero Vodochody. 22 декабря 2018 года первый полет совершила уже предсерийная версия самолета полностью новой постройки.

В ближайшее время Aero Vodochody продолжат испытания новой «летающей парты». До конца 2019 года компания планирует завершить сертификацию самолета и развернуть его серийное производство.

Длина L-39NG составляет 12 метров, а размах крыла — 9,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса учебного самолета составляет 5,8 тонны. Albatros может развивать скорость до 775 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 2,6 тысячи километров. Самолет оснащен пятью точками подвески для различных типов оружия общей массой до 1,2 тонны.

L-39 был основным учебным самолетом стран — участниц Варшавского договора. За все время выпуска этих «летающих парт» было собрано около трех тысяч самолетов. L-39 традиционно использовались для подготовки пилотов ВВС СССР, а затем и России.

Василий Сычёв "




https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/25/l39ng

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/hashtag/SyAAF?src=hash

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Статья + фото по ливийским L-39  :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3687623.html

----------


## OKA

))




Напомнило известный канал из 80-90-х))

----------


## Евгений

Немного моих фото с полетов в составе АГВП Русь

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Л-39 в необычном окрасе https://karopka.ru/community/user/13419/?MODEL=455106

----------

